# faster ICS camera



## mikefrost702 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I'm looking for an ICS camera apk with focus options, in the early stages of either gummie or aokp had this and I can't seem to locate it. If anyone could give me a link or something that would help I'd really appreciate it.
Thank you.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

free: http://goo.gl/0pW7k
paid: http://goo.gl/OiKRx


----------



## mikefrost702 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope, that doesn't have focus options, thanks though


----------

